# Any experience with Velodyne CT-150



## jhk (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello all,

does anyone of you have experience with the Velodyne CT-150 sub. How is it with music and movies? 

Do you have any idea how much a sub like that will cost second-hand?

Thanks!! Jaap


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I used to have one of these. I eventually sold it to a friend. It is decent, for the money, for home theater use but is much better suited for music IMOP. It doesn't have much going on below 25hz. They were 700 new I think so I would guess maybe $350 or less used. I'm not real sure.


----------



## Jawjabill (Aug 9, 2007)

I had one years ago and was impressed with it enough to sell it to my neighbor, someone could could pop right over if not satisfied. He still shows me all of his teeth when sees me. I like it very much but at that time in my HT career, calibration, BFD, REW and the like were foreign concepts. Could probably sound better than what I remember with a calibration.


----------

